# Horno electrico Whirlpool AKZ 431/IX/01



## pavlo641 (Oct 16, 2014)

Buenos días, me llego para arreglar un horno eléctrico marca whirlpool, la falla es que al encenderlo en la pantalla aparece el mensaje STOP y no hace nada. Lei en alguna pagina que poniendo la perilla selectora en 0 y manteniendo el pulsador del medio presionado por varios segundos se reinicia, lo probe y funciono, luego cuando toque la carcaza del horno sentí una patada, la toque con el busca polos y tenia tensión. Desconecte el horno y empece a desconectarle cosas hasta que la carcaza no tuvo mas tensión según el busca polos, para ello tuve que desconectar las tres resistencias. Luego medí con el tester y entre la puesta a tierra y el neutro tengo 76v y entre la puesta a tierra y fase tengo 130v, pero ya no patea la carcaza. Al volver a conectarlo volvió a aparecer el mensaje STOP, intente reiniciarlo nuevamente pero esta vez ya no dio resultado.
Sinceramente me tiene desconcertado que tenga tension en el gabinete y si es que eso afecta al circuito para que se bloquee. Ayudaaa!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2014)

vas a tener buscar si la resistencia le falta aislación
de hay puede venir la falla del mensaje stop


----------



## pavlo641 (Oct 16, 2014)

Medi las tres resistencias, una punta del tester en el contacto y la otra en el cuerpo de la resistencia que deberia estar aislado teoricamente. En los tres casos me da entre 10 y 15 Mohm. Cambie el pulsador del frontal y al mantenerlo presionado unos segundos se va el mensaje de stop y funciona el horno. Mi duda es si eso es normal o sigue habiendo un problema que pueda empeorar a la larga.


----------



## Chatovik (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola, tu fuga viene de una de las resistencias, desconectalas de a una hasta eliminar dicha fuga 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2014)

Al menos dejá las resistencias al aire , sin tocar la masa del horno , a ver si resucita.

Después verías de reemplazarlas o montarlas mediante porcelanas . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2014)

por allí quiere suicidar a la patrona jajajaja
PD:
    esas cosas hay que repararlas bien o no repararlas,es peligroso para la salud


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Oct 26, 2014)

Me uno al Rey Julien, sirve para sacar del medio a tu suegra, mide por espacio de un minuto con el Meger con un voltaje de 500v y revisa a la hora de ensamblar no choquen las resistencias con la carcasa, no la parte aislada, donde se conectan los cables.
Mis saludos para el Rey Julien.


----------

